# Sad day in Te Kauwhata



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh well it was coming and now it's here today both the little ones with the odd feet died. That was hard enough for the children but then they came in with our little new hatchling also dead seems like mum smothered it or something. Thus rounds off a week of losing our birds, ok now enough is enough I say. Well we do still have 18 chicks out there doing well.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. =( Poor kids. Glad you have others but still sad losing the other 3.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Bummer. It's always sad to lose birds.


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

Very sorry! We get very attached also, especially my 9yr old son. Its very hard but when we loose one we pick a special spot to bury it and mark it with a stone, it seems to give him some closure. Hope things turn around for you!


----------

